# DWJ's HT, or The Case For Divorcing DWJ



## DWJ (Jul 10, 2006)

Mains: Polk Audio LSi9

Center: Polk Audio LSiC

Surrounds: Polk Audio LSi7

Rear Center: Phase Tech Teatro

Bass Management: BFD 1124

Sub: Velodyne CHT12 

Rear Subs: Energy E SUB2 (x2) placed in each corner at rear of room, running full range from pre-outs on 2802.

AVR: Denon 2802

Amp: Denon DRA 545R 

DVD/SACD/DVD-A: Pioneer 563A 

TV: Mitsubishi WD 52628 1080p DLP 52"

DBS: RCA DVR-80 (DirecTV)

Remote: HTM MX-500 w/IRClone

Calibration: Avia, RadioShack Digital Decible Meter, Digidesign DIGI 002R (mic preamp, and provides MIDI control for BFD) and of course, REQ.

Future equipment: undertermined 7-channel amp for these power hungry Polks!
Deep fringe amplified antenna for distant HD OTA. (Chicago)


----------



## DWJ (Jul 10, 2006)

DWJ said:


> Mains: Polk Audio LSi9
> 
> Center: Polk Audio LSiC
> 
> ...


Wow, it's been some time since I've been here....:scratch:
Some of the above has changed and those are in red.

(Ok, maybe just a _couple_ changes):T I'll try to not let life get in the way so much, and get here a bit more often.


----------

